# Database of TV models and peanut models



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a TV that to this day I have not figured out what code will work. Westinghouse but not White Westinghouse. Probably a relabel of some large manufacturer.

The menus in set-up are determined by the latest down load I suppose, but the table is limited.

I'd like an on-line table for the more obscure TV models. No need to include it in an update.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had an odd TV like this once. What I did was I looked up the manual for one of those old school universal remotes that had a listing for my TV. I then cross referenced the codes it had listed and found other brands that used the same codes. Then I found one of those brands on the TiVo and tried it's codes and one of them worked. It was an online manual so it wasn't that hard to search.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

dfreybur said:


> I have a TV that to this day I have not figured out what code will work. Westinghouse but not White Westinghouse. Probably a relabel of some large manufacturer.
> 
> The menus in set-up are determined by the latest down load I suppose, but the table is limited.
> 
> I'd like an on-line table for the more obscure TV models. No need to include it in an update.


I've had luck using Sony codes with my 42" westinghouse. Still not perfect, but better than the actual westhinghouse codes. Seems to help if I hold the button longer than normal. Glad I only use the power, volume up/down, and occasionally the input button.


----------

